
Breach Portal: Notice of Unsecured Protected Health Information - petethomas
https://ocrportal.hhs.gov/ocr/breach/breach_report.jsf
======
metasean
>Displaying 1 - 100 of 1449

Where each of the (known) breaches involves 500 or more individuals.

Scary!

